# Subscription box?



## avr82793 (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried the bff pet pack subscription for Pocket pets? I kind of want to try it for my little one and see if it's any good. 
http://www.bffpetpack.com/collectio...ts-online-ferret-products-guinea-pig-products


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, I wouldn't waste your money. None of the treats are hedgehog-appropriate, most of the toys aren't, and only a couple of the "essentials" things would be. I don't think you'd get $25 of usable products from the box, if you're lucky to get anything usable at all.

Edit: If you want to try getting one of the boxes, I would get a cat one. The treats are much better & more appropriate for hedgehogs, there's more chance of getting a usable toy (especially if you can specify no catnip ones), and the essentials are about the same level of uselessness. :lol:


----------

